# Bruckner C Minor Second



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

I got this as a classic bargain at Landmark for just Rs.150.00 and it is every bit value for money. It is a collector's dream come true bargain! I have only heard one other version before I picked this up few days back and that was Berliner under Herbert Von Karajan. This performance by the Suddeutscher Philharmonische under Hans Zanotelli goes one notch above Karajan. It is dreamy and well spaced out. The opening bars and the introduction of the beautiful theme is handled very sensitively by Zanotelli. The acoustics are nowhere near the Berliner recording but this performance has an ethereal quality and beats Karajan. The Adagio is beautiful and particularly the closing horn passages are very well interpreted. The Landler is electric and so is the finale. A great performance. This remains the definitive Bruckner Second.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Earlier this year, I picked up Karajan's Bruckner 2 as part of the massive 38-CD box "Karajan Symphony Edition." No doubt, it's a good one. An example of an interestingly persuasive Bruckner 2, though, is Tinter's "Carragan edition" recording with the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland. On that disc, as well as his Bruckner 3 rendition with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, he really advocates convincingly for Bruckner's initial constructs.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I admit a liking for Tintner's rendering of the Carragan edition but the recording that sends me completely is Giulini's with the VSO though he takes the later, Vienna score. I haven't found the need to listen to Karajan's yet - no doubt it's pretty good. One detectable reason I like the Giulini is that he doesn't try to read excitement into the score that isn't there. Bruckner decides when to be exciting or not so too much interventionism on behalf of the conductor can so unbalance these works.


----------

